# Help with TyTool GOP Editor??



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

I've made my key file, I've made my cuts, and I've saved the "cut" file. How the heck do I now render the final edit?? I can't find any docs on this.


I think I figured it out.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe you're asking this in the wrong forum. They don't support extraction here. Try the forum you got TyTools from.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Actually I did a search, and this forum had plenty about Tytools in it. That's why I put it here. Either way, I figured it out.... I think.


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

If you want to just end up with a file that you play on your PC, then do a "multiplex file". If you want to make a DVD, you need to "VOB Mux" then "create IFO Files"


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TyTool isn't always about Extraction. I use it fine with DSDed files, in fact I have to run it through TyTools multiplex, or else AutoGordianKnot (my Xvid conversion tool) just farts on it.


----------

